

IPad 2 screen, fresh from China - kiubo
http://www.9to5mac.com/50297/exclusive-ipad-2-screen-fresh-from-china

======
pedrokost
Does this belong on HN? The post doesn't bring much to community, except some
more gossip over what the iPad2 will be. I would expect to find such news on
Gizmodo, not HN.

------
JonnieCache
It is quite fun how little of a shit chinese factories give about the
intellectual property issues surrounding the components they produce.

Must be a headache if you're selling the products, but it's
entertaining/money-saving for the rest of us.

~~~
tastybites
That's an LG Philips (Korean) product that anyone can buy. They said they
"believe" it's going to be in the new iPad.

Talking shit on China sure is fun though.

~~~
JonnieCache
I'm not talking shit about chinese or korean people. I'm talking shit about
chinese manufacturers.

Why do you think so many fake consumer electronics items are so accurate?
Hint: factory owners and engineers are susceptible to inventives.

In this case I am talking about the privileged knowledge that this particular
LG component is part of a new apple product. This was almost certainly
protected by an NDA, which was broken by someone involved in the ipad
manufacturing process. I wouldn't be surprised if apple gossip bloggers are
bribing foxconn employees or something like that.

~~~
tastybites
Americans can't break NDAs? I mean come on they left an iPhone 4 prototype in
a fucking _bar_ in PA.

~~~
gfodor
Yes, because accidentally leaving a prototype at a bar is equivalent to
deliberately breaking an NDA for the purposes of making a quick buck.

~~~
tastybites
You are speculating. My example was to prove that information leaks for a
variety of reasons. You on the other hand are working with a foregone
conclusion based on prejudice.

